# 64 to 66 automatic GTO console/shifter in a 67 Lemans



## mikemerkury (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello to all. This is my first post on this great site so please be indulgent.

My 67 Lemans does not have the matching automatic shifter and console (P.O. put in what look like a Impala console/shifter combo).

Will any 64 to 66 automatic GTO/Lemans/Tempest shifter/console combo fit in my 67 without any problem ?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

HI, Mike and welcome to all things GTO LeMans & Tempest!! You know we will want to see Pics soon. But will answer your question with a big YES & show you a picture of my set up in the 64. It's a 67 his & hers shifter with T-handle...Yes the T-handle is aftermarket but I rethreaded it and inserted steel ones to do it right!!..:cheers..Les..:seeya:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the herd, I have a nice 2 speed shifter all ready restored (can be adapted easily for 3 spd) with a cable if you need one PM me. Ended up using a B&M ratchet shifter in my 66' (his and hers w/o the hers) and it adapted nicely to the original console. Consoles were the same 64-66 and in 67 they had wood insert but basically the same.










Hey FMG....how ya been bud....Theres the picture of the custom shift bezel insert i have been waiting for (SWEET!!!!)... wanted to see how you did yours before i dove into that plate....wish i had someone with an end mill. Did you drill and grind yours?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

(Hey FNG....how ya been bud....Theres the picture of the custom shift bezel insert i have been waiting for (SWEET!!!!)... wanted to see how you did yours before i dove into that plate....wish i had someone with an end mill. Did you drill and grind yours?)

HI Brian, Just used a shop smith with disc sander for outer edge, then dremel with round disc to cut the insides. Then a little filing and done. Probably spend a couple hours on it but real happy with the way it came out..Les


----------

